# Yellow River this morning.



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Fished out of Rivers Edge 7 til 11 this morning. Short of it......1 six inch cat, 1 four inch bream. River is really low but looked like it was rising to me since it was muddy and foam flowing down stream. However, checked Milligan gauge when I got home and it's falling. Stopped at the Milligan ramp to see and water is really low there. 

We fished several spots and went on up just beyond the big bluffs on the right or east side of the river. 

A couple of friendly FWC boys stopped to make sure we had life jackets. They had seen only one other boat all morning long.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Shoal river has yellow at holt muddy and up a little, should be back good by the weekend.

Check this gauge also when planning a trip to yellow out of rivers edge. Shoal can mess up big yellow...
http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=mob&gage=CRVF1


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang sounds like my weekend at King!!!! We ended up catching about 6 bass, none bigger then 12!!! Good to have met ya, and we need to go wet a line brother!!!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

jcoss15 said:


> Shoal river has yellow at holt muddy and up a little, should be back good by the weekend.
> 
> Check this gauge also when planning a trip to yellow out of rivers edge. Shoal can mess up big yellow...
> http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=mob&gage=CRVF1


That explains it then. I didn't know Shoal had a gauge. I assume it's at the hwy 90 bridge?? Thanks for the tip. That will be a big help planning future Yellow trips.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hwy 85 bridge


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I call those high bluffs on the Eglin side Half Moon Bluff. Have caught many nice catfish setting lines in that area. If you would have came on up a mile or so you would have seen the house in the middle of the river. I camp there when I set lines that far down river.

I ordered a 45oz tub of Sonny's today for $26. I am not going to use those plastic dip hook things. I have some 2"x3" mesh bags that I use for chicken livers now. Do you think the stuff will seep through the bag too fast? 

The river gauges for Shoal are on the bridge on 85S.


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

Can anyone camo at that house?? I seen it when we camped at rivers edge and went up to the spring creeks to swim


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

The landowner gave me permission and he told me not to bring any friends. Just me and my Dad. The land was posted, but I haven't been down there in a while. His son is a deputy sheriff and his grandson is a game warden so I would not trespass.


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

I was wondering... since it is in the river thought all that land was management land


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Dang I've never noticed that house on the map, what a cool place that would be


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

jcoss15 said:


> Hwy 85 bridge



Got it....thanks


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

billyb said:


> I call those high bluffs on the Eglin side Half Moon Bluff. Have caught many nice catfish setting lines in that area. If you would have came on up a mile or so you would have seen the house in the middle of the river. I camp there when I set lines that far down river.
> 
> I ordered a 45oz tub of Sonny's today for $26. I am not going to use those plastic dip hook things. I have some 2"x3" mesh bags that I use for chicken livers now. Do you think the stuff will seep through the bag too fast?
> 
> The river gauges for Shoal are on the bridge on 85S.


. 

That's a good price. It worked like crazy on the Choctaw yesterday but not worth a hoot today on the Yellow. I think only folks not in the know were on the Yellow today.... The Wardens didn't find much to do today except ride around....no one out there to check, but we had a nice chat with them. 

The mesh bags should work much better than the plastic mess gadgets I have. Over at Talquin the shop owner told me they can't keep the bait in stock and it's hard to get refill orders. With this and fresh shrimp I'm satisfied with how both work well on small channels.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Jason said:


> Dang sounds like my weekend at King!!!! We ended up catching about 6 bass, none bigger then 12!!! Good to have met ya, and we need to go wet a line brother!!!


Absolutely, enjoyed the short visit. Renewed my Alabama license so I'm good to cross the state line and fish Brooks Hines, etc.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I was told by a man at Stinky Hole on Monday the Brooks Hines has a limit on catfish. He said he went up there and chummed them with dogfood, but he wouldn't drive that far again for a few fish.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

billyb said:


> I was told by a man at Stinky Hole on Monday the Brooks Hines has a limit on catfish. He said he went up there and chummed them with dogfood, but he wouldn't drive that far again for a few fish.


That's true. I believe it's six. Also have smaller limits on bream and crappie. On bass you can keep all you can catch but only one over either 16 or 18 inches I believe. I'm told chumming with dog food works for cats.
Last winter when the Choctaw stayed in flood or extra high-water stage for months I started fishing the Alabama state lakes just across the state line including Frank Stone and Gantt. Leon Brooks Hines was my favorite state lake in spite of the drive. It's very well managed and the fishing is pretty darn good at times. I have never been skunked there. 

A trip up there last February when I got my six cat limit and about 18 bream. I believe the bream limit is 20. Plenty of fish and worth the hour drive. 
http://s1207.photobucket.com/user/fishwalton/slideshow/Leon%20Brooks%20Hines%20020516

The Geezer and wife were there too and did well.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

How is Geezer? He hasn't posted in a while.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

billyb said:


> How is Geezer? He hasn't posted in a while.


He and wife are into the chicken and egg hobbyand building chicken pen and houses...so he's not fishing much. If the mullet ever come back he will be burning up the road to Milton.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

born2fizh said:


> I was wondering... since it is in the river thought all that land was management land


 He is not talking about the boat house on the river.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

A friend called me this afternoon and said he caught 39 mullet at the Stinky Hole today. They weren't any there Monday. He gave Geezer 10 of them.


----------

